# [SOLVED] Compaq Presario V6000 series start up trouble



## sbauman4 (Mar 27, 2008)

It is a V6101us model.
When the A/C adapter is plugged in, the ring around the plug jack is lit and the icon for charging the battery is lit also. When I press the power button to start up the laptop, the rest of the icons light up in blue and the fan comes on. After about 20 seconds, the laptop reboots itself automatically and continuously. This reboot sequence happens every 20 seconds until I hold down the start button to force a shutdown. 
During the 20 seconds of this start up, the display/screen is dead. I only hear the fan, no other sounds.

Any ideas before I start taking it apart to check for loose connections?

Thanks........Scott


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V6000 series start up trouble*

Hi sbauman4,

so you mean from power ON to the next 20 or so seconds, screen is blank? no logo, no POST, nothing shown?


----------



## sbauman4 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V6000 series start up trouble*

That is correct Trigger. Nothing on the screen at all. Every 20 seconds it reboots itself with not a flicker of life on the screen.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V6000 series start up trouble*



sbauman4 said:


> That is correct Trigger. Nothing on the screen at all. Every 20 seconds it reboots itself with not a flicker of life on the screen.


Hmmm interesting.. I hope you are patient to go through a lot of things with me... full cooperation is a MUST! :grin:

First... hook up an external monitor if you see anything going on. If you see nothing, remove and reinstall your RAM. Depending on your laptop, it is usually at the bottom. Others have another one underneath the keyboard.

Wait... is this still under warranty? I ask because we might touch some things along the way that might void the whole thing.

'nuff talk... sorry. post back what happens... I WILL WAIT! :wink:


----------



## sbauman4 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V6000 series start up trouble*

I had the same idea about the external monitor. I hooked one up but it made no difference. Still nothing.
I reinstalled the RAM, still the same thing. Just rebooting every 20 seconds with a blank screen.

Thanks for the fast response.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V6000 series start up trouble*



sbauman4 said:


> I had the same idea about the external monitor. I hooked one up but it made no difference. Still nothing.
> I reinstalled the RAM, still the same thing. Just rebooting every 20 seconds with a blank screen.
> 
> Thanks for the fast response.


Can you enter BIOS at least?


----------



## sbauman4 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V6000 series start up trouble*

No warranty on this system. It was bought by an old lady in Florida (friend of the family)who sent it to us since she didnt know what to do once it stopped working. She just went and bought another one. $$$ Nice free laptop if I can get it working.


----------



## sbauman4 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V6000 series start up trouble*

Can't get into BIOS. Tried F2 and DELETE to access the system. No luck.


----------



## sbauman4 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V6000 series start up trouble*

Ok.......I tried F10 to access the BIOS. Something happened. Plasma screen is still blank. It has not tried to reboot. The power is staying on all the time but no sounds or screen.


----------



## sbauman4 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V6000 series start up trouble*

Just a little info.........This laptop came without a systems disk.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V6000 series start up trouble*



sbauman4 said:


> Just a little info.........This laptop came without a systems disk.


So nothing on screen not even a blinking cursor (whether on LCD or external monitor)... is this correct?

Looks like the video card. Check your model from HP/Compaq website if it has an integrated video card or not. If it is integrated, it means it is soldered on the mobo. Only way is to replace the motherboard.


----------



## sbauman4 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V6000 series start up trouble*

Not even a blinking cursor.

NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 (UMA) integrated graphics provide up to 128MB (shared)

No!....... Not the MOBO!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V6000 series start up trouble*



sbauman4 said:


> Not even a blinking cursor.
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150 (UMA) integrated graphics provide up to 128MB (shared)
> 
> No!....... Not the MOBO!


If you say that nothing comes up on screen/monitor not even a blinking cursor then it could be the video card/mobo or both. However if you see anything like a Compaq logo come up even for a second then the system shuts off, it could be the RAM. Unfortunately it is the previous one and not the latter.

I'm sorry.. you can always get a second opinion though :wink: Try your local repair shop. They can run some tests for you. The downside is, may be they will charge you for 'looking into it'.


----------



## sbauman4 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Compaq Presario V6000 series start up trouble*

Thanks for all the help Trigger. Time to price out motherboards and see if its worth the trouble.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## zippydude1234 (Apr 13, 2008)

Did you fix your V6000? If so. how?

Thanks


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

zippydude1234 said:


> Did you fix your V6000? If so. how?
> 
> Thanks


hi zippydude1234,

do you have the same problems as this one? if you do, open a different thread and someone in TSF would surely give you some help.


----------



## tscott1224 (Apr 19, 2008)

If anyone is wondering i ran into this same problem with i believe the same model. I tore the thing down to the motherboard because i thought it was the motherboard and was eventually going to replace it. But as i messed around with it, we change the processor, the ram almost everything. I decided it was toast and started to put it back together and i decided id try to see if i could get a laptop post card to show me anything. I played around with it and only was able to get it to send me one message, something along the lines of 01FF, which really didn't mean anything, because im sure all the post cards are different. All the sudden the thing started to post again, as if it were a new board, time was reset and it said cmos settings were woring. so i plugged the keyboard back in and reset the thing again. and it seems to be working fine now without any problems. So what i would say is i think you should open it up and check to make sure the main board isn't warped first. I think that it might have had something to do with it. When i looked at it the board looked a little warped but by the time i was done i got it back into the right place. After i did this i messed with the post card and was able to get the thing to boot again. Hope this helps someone with this laptop.


----------



## Danmansonman (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Compaq Presario V6000 series start up trouble*



TriggerFinger said:


> Hmmm interesting.. I hope you are patient to go through a lot of things with me... full cooperation is a MUST! :grin:
> 
> First... hook up an external monitor if you see anything going on. If you see nothing, remove and reinstall your RAM. Depending on your laptop, it is usually at the bottom. Others have another one underneath the keyboard.
> 
> ...



sbauman4 im sorry this never worked out for you, but TriggerFinger, I had EXACTLY this problem, it boots, seems normal, but black screen. I changed HDD, RAM, nothing.

I plugged in an External monitor after reading your post...turned it on, and what do you know, both screens lit up awesome. I unplugged the external, laptop still all good. turned off laptop, turned back on (without external0, still fine. I suspect there's a possibility that a BIOS settings had stopped it from sending to the laptop, plugging in external may have reset that. Duno, but it worked.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## larry2008 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have presario V6000. It has exactly same problem. It reboot each 20 seconds automatically, nothing happens. the monitor is blank all the time. I tried changed RAM, HDD, hook up external monitor, it doesn't fix. because monitor is not on, I even couldn't see BOIS content. I guess that is BIOS problem, but how can I fix?

I bought this one as new in a year and half ago. the quality of this machine is terrible.


----------



## billniceguy (May 23, 2009)

danmansonman seems to have solved his problem
sbaumon4 was original poster, not sure if he solved his problem
triggerfinger offered advice
tscott1224 said main board warped, and he messed with POST CARD and worked

add me to list of everything identical as other above, but i still have blank screen, and blue lights on and every 20 seconds they blink, can hear fan, and cd makes sound.

have never seen a thing on screen...if i knew what post card is maybe i could try what tscott did..what is it.

how do i know if the nvidia is a chip or is soldered to motherboard. new here, help pls.
i was in a nvidia site and many people had same problem as we do and they said this nvidia chip on motherboard is problem, and burns up. anybody know, tnx, Bill


----------

